# New Stanley Virax Press Tool?



## Song Dog (Jun 12, 2008)

I just seen this in the P&M and Contractor magazines. They say less expensive which sounds good but what would scares me is Stanley. Neverknow it could be alot cheaper and good quality. 
Have any of you guys seen this?

www.stanleyvirax.com


In Christ,

Song Dog


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Thought they only made fat max's lol


----------



## PlbgNC (Jul 28, 2008)

*New Stanley Virax press tool?*

I saw it at a counter day a few weeks ago. It's not the same as the FatMax stanley. They bought this company over in Europe that's been making professional plumbing tools for something like 80 years. Virax is good products, they make all the tools for wirsbo/uponor too.


----------



## Song Dog (Jun 12, 2008)

Did you happen to get a cost on it? I have contacted them and have never got a reply to a dealer or anything.

BTW- Welcome to the site! It gets pretty intertaining at times and down right funny.

In Christ,

Song Dog


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

PlbgNC said:


> I saw it at a counter day a few weeks ago. It's not the same as the FatMax stanley. They bought this company over in Europe that's been making professional plumbing tools for something like 80 years. Virax is good products, they make all the tools for wirsbo/uponor too.


:laughing: That was me trying to be funny:laughing:


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

Virax is a division of FACOM, the largest tool company in Europe, they used to own USA based SK Tools outright, until SK managed to buy themselves back. FACOM has a reputation for producing top quality tools under all the brands they own, they owned a minor share of Viega for years, and were forced to sell their percentage to Ridgid as part of Ridgid's buy in on Viega under a no competetition clause.


----------



## PlbgNC (Jul 28, 2008)

$1500


----------



## Song Dog (Jun 12, 2008)

That is half the cost of one I priced at a wholesaler here.WOW!

In Christ,

Song Dog


----------

